
Is functional programming overtaking the IT industry? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/functional-programming-overtaking-it-industry
======
tracker1
I think there's a bit of a resurgence in recognizing that sometimes functional
patterns work better. That doesn't mean excluding objects/classes but
recognizing that some bits of control flow are often much easier to understand
with functional approaches over class-based events.

Not everything works well in an MV* pattern, and it can often lead to
complexities that outweigh doing things the "hard" way, or even having a
single state tree. Redux in particular distills this very well imho.

That said, classes do well to encapsulate localized state. There's really room
for both, and even in the same application. I think it's nice to see the
discussion and options opening up.

------
icomefromreddit
No.

